# Separar escáner de multifunción Epson



## maatc (May 15, 2015)

Como dice el título, quiero quedarme solo con el escáner de mi multifunción ya que la impresora esta completamente inútil y sin reparación. Ya logré desmontarla completamente y me quedé con el escáner, el panel lateral y la plaqueta con la fuente y sus componentes. El problema es que al conectarlo a la PC no funciona, lo cual antes de desarmarla si lo hacía. EN mi opinión creería que es porque estará detectando un problema en los componentes de la impresora al estar sueltos, evitando que funcione lo demás. ¿Alguna idea de que pueda hacer? ¿Tienen alguna experiencia anterior relacionada?


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2015)

maatc dijo:


> ¿Alguna idea de que pueda hacer?


 
Volverla a armar


----------



## maatc (May 15, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Volverla a armar



La idea es quedarme solo con el escáner. Además la impresora quedó un poco destruida jaja así que es imposible volverla a armar


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 15, 2015)

Incluso hay algunas multifunción que si no tienen tinta , *no escanean  *


----------



## maatc (May 15, 2015)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Incluso hay algunas multifunción que si no tienen tinta , *no escanean  *



En mi caso debería


----------



## hellfire4 (May 15, 2015)

A lo mejor puedes emplear algunos componentes, como la fuente, la placa de control, etc como repuestos para el mismo modelo de impresora o uno similar que los comparta. 
Yo tengo una epson stylus cx6500, que comparte elementos con los modelos con la cx6300, cx6400 y la cx6600. Y por lo que dije en el arenero antes, hete aquí que por la trastada del primer tecnico que la mandaron, que vino a romper la goma del botón de encendido (hay que ser bestia) por no sacar la placa de control como corresponde. Y tuve la suerte que pude adquirir una placa de control suelta (usada), que vendían por ML, y mirando un manual de arreglo y despiece, tuve que cambiarle yo mismo la placa de control y pude recuperarla, aunque aún tiene un pequeño fallo, que cuesta un poco encenderse, pero anda, a fin de cuentas.
Pongamosle que consigues un modelo que emplee esos mismos componentes, la compras por poco, y la dejas andado. A mucha gente le gustan las viejas epson (como a mí), porque sus cartuchos alternativos, aparte de baratos, poco consumen. Lo único malo, que cada tanto hay que hacer una pequeña impresión para evitar que se tapen los inyectores. Aunque con una prueba de los inyectores cada una semana basta y sobra.

Mira, justamente ese modelo, por lo visto, comparte componentes con:
EPSON STYLUS CX4300, CX4400, CX5500, DX4400, DX4450

Este es su manual de reparación (esta en inglés, y hay que esperar un poco a que se cargue), que me lo confirma:
http://diagramasde.com/diagramas/otros2/Manual_Servi_o_CX5600.pdf

Otra opción podría de ser de vender sus componentes sueltos como repuestos. No por estos lados, claro, porque si llegas a hacer el intento, papam papam.


----------



## yosimiro (May 16, 2015)

Suscribo todo lo dicho.

Con el equipo entero, tal vez se lo podría "_*engañar*_".

Una ves desarmado.........


----------



## hellfire4 (May 16, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> Suscribo todo lo dicho.
> 
> Con el equipo entero, tal vez se lo podría "_*engañar*_".
> 
> Un ves desarmado.........



Coincido, incluso he visto que el escaner sigue andando aunque la impresora no tenga tinta y/o no te quiera reconocer los cartuchos, al menos en las epson.
Como que si escaneaba, pero no imprimía, puede que lo mejor habría sido dejarla armada.


----------

